# Anchorage, Alaska



## JeLeAk (Nov 14, 2005)

jus a night shot of downtown anchorage alaska, on a foggy slightly cloudy night, no photoshoping has been done except resize


----------



## icondigital (Nov 14, 2005)

nice shot jeleak! :sun:


----------



## woodsac (Nov 14, 2005)

More than "just a night shot"...this is beautiful! A little over exposed in the center of the buildings, but I think the darkness of the water helps to offset it :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 14, 2005)

For some reason this isn't how I expected Anchorage to look like!   


A very nice moody shot!  Thanks for posting it and correcting my perception of the town!:thumbup:


----------



## Letson (Nov 14, 2005)

I once spent a month in Anchorage, you've captured the beauty that I remember. Thanks for sharing. Take care, Jeff.


----------



## JeLeAk (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks for the compliments :blushing:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know it was such a big city... one more place on my "gotta go there" list!
Beautiful, and I insist beautiful pic!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 15, 2005)

The reflection of the lights on the water is perfect. I think if you had not overexposed the middle section of the buildings a little, this would not have come out. The clouds look funny, though. Something like a drawing seems to be there, can't quite describe it, but it had me move in on my screen and stare so I would find out what it is. Can't...

Time to start doing some new night photography myself, I think, but what is illuminated here??? Aargh. Neck of the woods. Out in the boonies. Back of beyond... Hmph.


----------



## JeLeAk (Nov 15, 2005)

LaFoto- ya your right, the middle building has rather bright lights compared to the surrounding buildings it was either a nice reflection and the majority of the buildings or the middle building... the clouds in the background that are buggin ya so much are not really clouds, but prob fog, the city lights reflecting off of the fog and clouds make it seem almost fake 

on the way out to take this picture i was worried i wasnt going to be able to take it because from my apt, to practically the parking spot, visibility was prob 1/4 mile... (or about 1/2 kilometer to you)


----------



## darin3200 (Nov 15, 2005)

Great lighting, relfections and clouds :thumbup:


----------



## JamesD (Nov 15, 2005)

How very much I miss Alaska, especially this time of the year.... although I lean more toward the Fairbanks area...


----------



## Knopka (Nov 15, 2005)

Beautiful capture! I love it.


----------



## Joey (Nov 16, 2005)

For a 'night' scene like this, u certainly made my 'day'!


----------



## seven (Nov 16, 2005)

Very nice, at first I didn't notice the mountains behind the city... Awesome picture.


----------



## PetersCreek (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey...I can see my old office window!  Conoco-Phillips Building...southwest corner...20th floor.  Man, I miss that office.  Good views.

I like the moody red-orange palette of this scene...a departure from the usual shots which tend strongly toward blues and the occasional gold.

Nice to see a fellow Alaskan posting here, too.


----------



## TBaraki (Nov 16, 2005)

I really want to make a trip to Alaska after seeing this.  Great work!!


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 16, 2005)

Outstanding. Very nice, great color! Time for a road trip, a loooong road trip.


----------



## Jeff/fotog (Nov 18, 2005)

I really like the composition and the 'capture' of this image and can't exactly say why.  Usually I don't like 'cities at night by the water' pictures, but this one has something going for it that is hard to write about.  Perhaps it is the symmetry of the red lights; but I would recommend that viewers just enjoy it!  Very nice sumission.

www.jefferyraymond.com


----------



## JTHphoto (Nov 19, 2005)

beautiful shot!


----------

